# Super Ball Peep



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sham , if I were you I would get the Superball peep set . Usually with just 2 and 4 power lenses you won't need a Clarifier to get the sight picture to clear up. Usually you can do that by adjusting the peep hole size and moving your sight in or out till it clears. Once you go above 4 power then you will probably need a clarifier to get them to clear up. On your question about verifier of clarifier for powered lenses you use clarifiiers , if just shooting pins with no lens then you use a verifier for clearing up the pins.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Spotshooter2, Thank you.

So if I plan on shooting both pins and a scope I would need both correct? Or you are saying since I will not really be using anything higher than a 4X, do not even worry about getting a clarifier and just get a Super Ball Kit that comes with the different verifiers to make the peep hole smaller or larger to help adjust clarity on both the lenses and the pins? Am I following correctly?

What size peep do you recommend and is the hooded or no hood a better choice IYO?


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

here is what ya need imo
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=160&products_id=2168
than try the different sizes and figure out what size hole circles the housing the way you want it too.

than you need a #1 clarifyer in whatever size hole you decide on i think i shoot a 1/8" with my viper housing


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

one thing with the super ball peep is that the edges are super sharp ans they eat the crap outta your string!!! I am going to get a different peep when it comes time to change strings (which ill be quick because of thi peep!!!!!)


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

*Really???*



Kale said:


> one thing with the super ball peep is that the edges are super sharp ans they eat the crap outta your string!!! I am going to get a different peep when it comes time to change strings (which ill be quick because of thi peep!!!!!)


First I heard of this. The Specialty Archery Super Ball Peep has come HIGHLY recommended by almost everyone. 

Anyone else have this problem? 

What other peeps do other suggest that are similar to the Super Ball Peep's great adjustability and functionality?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

There were a few of them years ago that had a problem but I have 5 or six of them myself and have never had a problem.Now as to your other question. For shooting pins to clear them up if you have a problem with blurry pins then you would need the verifier insert. You would have to order that separately from the kit. The kit comes with different sized holes in the inserts so that you can adjust to the size hole you want for your lens sight. You can usually clear up the lens picture by going to a smaller peep and moving the sight in or out. The verifier only works for pins with no lens to clear up the pins. Do you have trouble now with blurry pins? If you do then you could get the verifier. I use the verifier myself because , well my eyes just aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

OK, that is what I thought, but I suppose everyone has they're preferences. :wink:

Currently, I am using a G5 Meta peep and IMO it's to large. I think it's a 1/4" or the hunter model...regardless I get way too much light, glare, all of the above. 

It is not so much that my pins are blurry, in fact they are not blurry at all (I actually have excellent eye sight) but I have a hard time focusing on the individual pins because of all the ambient light around my housing and everywhere else it seems. Not to mention having multiple pins is kind of distracting IMO. I just don't feel like I am getting the sighting the way I need or want it to be, if you know what I mean? One of the things I changed thus far was going from a multi-pin sight to a single up pin scope as it just made so much more sense to me coming from a gun world. My shooting has improved, especially at longer distances 30+yds, even with my current peep. I have not really needed to use the lenses but I figured at some point I will want to and since I am going to change my peep any way, I may as well find something that can cover ALL my needs, regardless of what bug is up my :zip:. 

When I came across the Super Ball Peep it sounded like the perfect solution but I did not understand the totality of the applications, however, I feel more comfortable now after your explanations...Thank You. So what I am getting is that I need to get a 37* peep (prob hooded) Kit w/ 3 apertures and a #1 lens (clarifier)...correct? Should I get the one with 1/32, 3/64 and 1/16 or the one with 1/16, 3/32 and 1/8? Any other suggestions or bits of advice?

Thanks again


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Truthfully , I would get the one that has all five of the inserts in them. It costs about 11 dollars more than the ones with 3 in them but then you would have all five inserts. Since you say you have excellent eyesight , I really don't think you will need the clarifier at all. Just putting in the smaller peep sight is going to do it for you. Just to do a test . put a piece of paper over your peep sight and just put the point of a sharp pencil in it to make a small hole. Look through it and I am sure you will see how much it clears up your lens picture.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Spotshooter2...You are the man!!!

I really appreciate your help. Thank you...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Kale said:


> one thing with the super ball peep is that the edges are super sharp ans they eat the crap outta your string!!! I am going to get a different peep when it comes time to change strings (which ill be quick because of thi peep!!!!!)


not true at all!!! maybe some that were blems and didnt get caught but superball peeps are excellent. with up to 4x if you cant clear it up you need the #1 yellow at most.


----------



## redneck47441 (Sep 19, 2008)

Where the best place to get these peeps in flo green?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I wanted a superball but couldn't afford it so I went with a 3/32 G5 meta peep. I only shoot a 2x and it works for me. I am going to get a superball when I can afford one.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

redneck47441 said:


> Where the best place to get these peeps in flo green?


Lancaster's. That's where I'm getting mine.


----------



## Kills Shills (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah I have 2 super balls, no sharp edges. the Redeye is the dyneema eater.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

For 4x, you might also try the OBS Clarifier, it works for me with the Viper scope


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

you want to match the size of the (scope) housing with the size peep hole your going to be using! so you can center the scope housing in the peep at full draw). second I do recommend the specialty archery super balll hooded peep! 3rd , the Viper scope lens is not crystal clear and should be changed out for one that is like the Feather vision Verde lens.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Superballs are great. You can get one peep and it takes in different inserts to fit your needs. I have a verde 4x lens and still needed a #1 clarifier. I use a 1/8 for my 3D. I tried a size smaller (3/32), but was having problems in lower light conditions. 
I use a #2 on my 6x target scope. I tried a #1 and it wasn't clear. I tried a small #2 in 3/64, but is too small for my liking and I'm ordering another 1/8.

The kits are for different inserts, but do not have clarifiers, just a smaller hole.


----------

